# In the College Station, TX area



## Mad Hatter (May 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a 3.5 DnD/ Mutants and Masterminds group.

Since I have been getting no biters, I figured that maybe I should include a bit more.  Let you folks know that I'm not just another warm body.  

I also play d20 Modern.  I've been in a pbp game here dm-ed by Kelleris Fortunesbane.  He's been my GM for years, but alas, I am at A&M and he is not nor are any of my other peeps.  So I am going on an epic quest here to find gamers.  I think I'm two shakes from losing a little piece of my mind.


----------



## Pyske (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi, Hatter.

Saw your post here, and was wondering if you had ever had luck finding a group in College Station?  I'm trying to do a bit of research on the local gaming scene, since I just got a job offer that would involve moving to Bryan.

Any luck finding a group?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 27, 2006)

No luck so far, Pyske.  I think I'm cursed actually or maybe just unlucky, but that's just a variation on the same theme


----------



## Pyske (Jun 28, 2006)

Rats.  Have you taken a look at The Gaming Club website yet?  I found them while I was searching earlier today.


----------



## Dragomyr (Jun 28, 2006)

Check out the organizing committee for AggieCon.  No doubt they can hook you up.


----------

